# Repacement rubber insert for friction wheel



## James R (Feb 2, 2021)

I've replaced just the rubber ring in the past but cant remember where I got it from. I see dozens of brands on Amazon with reviews from good to horrible.
Whats a good replacement for my 8HP 26" MTD. The rubber ring is p/n 735-0243. Also may be a 935-0243B. My model # is 317E640F372
Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd look at the reviews and try to find 4+ stars and a lot of purchasers.
I bought one for my Troy (MTD) years back on Amazon but I don't know the company I ordered it from.


.


----------

